# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Новые песни Эдуарда Шора

## eshmusic

Всем доброй ночи.Я здесь новичок,но уже послушал несколько интересных песен.Если кому-то интетресно,то вот мой сайт с моими песнями.Если кто-то захочет минус-нет проблем.С уважением Эдик Шор
https://sites.google.com/site/eshmusic/

----------


## eshmusic

Всем доброй ночи.Я здесь новичок,но уже послушал несколько интересных песен.Если кому-то интетресно,то вот мой сайт с моими песнями.Если кто-то захочет минус-нет проблем.С уважением Эдик Шор
https://sites.google.com/site/eshmusic/

----------


## Ledisoul

> Я здесь новичок


Эдик, добро  пожаловать!! :br: 
Побывала  на  Вашем сайте  и послушала  песни...Вы  молодец!!!!! :Ok: ...Очень светлые и разноплановые  песни и исполнение трогает  душу.... :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
А  можно  попросить  минус "Невезучая" ?!  :Viannen 39:

----------


## ANDREAS26

:Ok:

----------


## Лев

*eshmusic*,
 Мастер! :Aga:

----------


## Лев

*eshmusic*,
 Как новичку: не размножай темы, по правилам можно в разделе только одну свою...

----------


## eshmusic

Спасибо за теплые слова .Только объясните мне как выставить минус на этом саите?

----------


## Лев

> Спасибо за теплые слова .Только объясните мне как выставить минус на этом саите?


Только ссылка на другой ресурс. Загляни в мою тему "Песни от Лев и К*" - увидишь...

----------


## eshmusic

Спасибо Лев за разъаснения.Обязательно заиду на Ваш ресурс и послушаю песни

----------


## Kliakca

> Только объясните мне как выставить минус на этом саите?


У каждого пользователя есть почтовый ящик или на любой файлобменник, а ссылку в сообщение.

----------


## biay1

> мой сайт с моими песнями.


Эдуард, спасибо за очень интересное творчество! Особенно классно слушается акомпанемент - живо, сочно, чувственно!
Маленький совет - обязательно подписывайте Ваши файлы! Не только название песни, но и автора вписывайте. Очень часто бывает - скачал и забыл откуда вещь у тебя в компе, потом хочешь зачем-то обратиться к Вам, а имени автора не найти... У меня так было несколько раз... Один раз скачал минус без подписи, полгода слушал его, как просто музыкальную пьесу, а потом забыл, что это ваще песня была, автора не знаю -  по мелодии фиг что-то найти можно... так и пришлось свои стихи на эту песню писать...:redface::biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## eshmusic

Спасибо за совет,biay.Я подписал там,но не все песни,потому,что только недавно научился это делать.

----------

